# âœ§âœ§  Meet Enstaar the Cosmic Stag âœ§âœ§



## Enstaar (Apr 17, 2013)

Enstaar the Cosmic Stag
Species: Cosmic Deer
Gender/Orientation: Male/Omnisexual
Nickname: â€œEntâ€
Age: 24
Height: 6'1"
Physical Description: A young, handsome specimen of a rare, majestic species. A 8-point rack, 4 on each antler. Each antler is sharp and gleams brightly even in sparse moonlight. He has a lean, slender figure; not buff but with clearly defined muscles. Large, feathery wings protrude from the back, and â€œIcarus-likeâ€ feathers plume out from the ankles up to his calves. Draped royally around his neck is a mane of soft fur, light-brown in color. Most striking are his eyes--- completely black with golden rings for irises.

Personality:
â— Enstaar is intelligent and adventurous. He travels far and wide, eager to see the world and to experience what it has to offer.
(More will come to light as I develop the character )



*Species Info*:
Cosmic deer (Cosmicam cervus), also known as Moon and Luna deer, are a rare species of nocturnal deer of unknown origin. Legend has it that fawns conceived during a New Moon may be born as Cosmic Deer. Because of their obvious differences, adolescent Cosmic deer tend to venture out on their own at earlier ages than normal species. While younger deer must remain with a herd for protection from predators, Cosmic deer are harder targets because of their ability to fly away from danger. 
Some speculate that Cosmic deer come from space or the Earthâ€™s moon. Theyâ€™re fur contains a luminescent property that allows them to store moonlight. As the Full Moon approaches, theyâ€™re fur may turn completely white from the excess moonlight. Oftentimes they store this light to guide others during the darkness of the New Moon. They are able to produce offspring with normal deer, but the offspring is never of the Cosmic variety. Any cases of two Cosmic deer producing offspring are undocumented.
________________________________________________________________________

My first fursona! Let me know what you think or how I might improve 
Currently this is just for my feral form. I'd like to work up an Anthro version as well and have a friend draw it or commission an illustration in the future


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 17, 2013)

Hah. I thought of this immediately. 

Sound pretty cool. I like it.


----------



## Enstaar (Apr 17, 2013)

that's freaking awesome!!! What card game is that from? Ugggggh I love it so much :3


----------



## Troj (Apr 17, 2013)

Cool idea!

One doesn't see enough deer in the fandom.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 17, 2013)

Enstaar said:


> that's freaking awesome!!! What card game is that from? Ugggggh I love it so much :3


It's a really fun board/card game called Ascension. Lunar Stag is in the first expansion I think. It's a good card!


----------



## LogicfromLogic (Apr 28, 2013)

Love it dude, just love it.


----------



## Enstaar (Apr 29, 2013)

Thank you 
I realize now that he looks like he's wearing gym socks...it's supposed to be sort of like a band of alternately colored fur


----------

